# stock update.zip



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have an update.zip that I can flash using stock recovery? I don't have a computer and am stuck on venusx rom. It won't boot into cwm recovery. I can't sbf without a computer. This sucks. I've tried everything, don't know why it won't boot into cwm but it won't. Any help with a stock update.zip would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

maybe just download the .607 leak in it's thread? you can rename that to update.zip, but I'm not entirely sure it's what you're after...


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

I dont think u can flash update.zip on gb kernel

Have u tried d2bootstrapper and rom manager?


----------



## keolawills (Jul 15, 2011)

Tried both of them over and over and over. No luck.


----------

